# December 2014 Book Count



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

1.117. Life As We Know It (Life As We Know It Series, Book 1) by Susan Beth Pfeffer
2.118. How To Draw Outlines (Teach Yourself To Draw ,Book 2) by Kate Berry
3.119. Weekend Warriors (Sisterhood, Book 1) by Fern Michaels
4.120. The Dead and The Gone (Life As We Know It Series, Book 2) by Susan Beth Pieffer
5.121. This World We Live In (Life We Knew It Series, Book 3) by Susan Beth Pieffer
6.122. The Shade of the Moon (Life As We Know It Series, Book 4) by Susan Beth Pieffer
7.123. Payback (Sisterhood, Book 2) by Fern Michaels
8.124. Book in a Month: The Fool-Proof System for Writing a Nivel in 30 Days by Victoria Lynn Schmidt
9.125. You're Trying Too Hard: The Direct Path to What Already Is by Joey Lott
10.126. Drawing and Sketching Nature (Teach Yourself to Draw, Book 3) by Kate Berry


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

209.1  Nightscream, The Thomas Family series, by Morgan Hannah MacDonald, finished*****
210.2  Last Scream, The Thomas Family series, by Morgan Hannah MacDonald, finished*****
211.3  Festive in Death by J. D. Robb, reread, finished****
212.4  Glory in Death by J. D. Robb, reread, finished****
213.5  Immortal in Death by J. D. Robb, reread, finished****
214.6  Rapture in Death by J. D. Robb, reread, finished****
215.7  Aching for Home by A. C. Nixon, finished****
216.8  Ceremony in Death by J. D. Robb, reread, finished****
217.9  Vengeance in Death by J. D. Robb, reread, finished****
218.10  Holiday In Death by J. D. Robb, reread, finished****
219.11  Deadly Fallout by Katie Reus, finished****
220.12  Conspiracy by J. D. Robb, reread, finished****
221.13  Loyalty by J. D. Robb, reread, finished****
222.14  Witness by J. D. Robb, reread, finished****
223.15  Judgement by J. D. Robb, reread, finished****
224.16  Betrayal by J. D. Robb, reread, finished****
225.17  Seduction in Death by J. D. Robb, reread, finished****
226.18  Reunion in Death by J. D. Robb, reread, finished****
227.19  Purity in Death by J. D. Robb, reread, finished****
228.20  Portrait in Death by J. D. Robb, reread, finished****
229.21  Survivor in Death by J. D. Robb, reread, finished*****
230.22  Imitation in Death by J. D. Robb, reread, finished****
231.23  Divided in Death by J. D. Robb, reread, finished****
232.24  Visions in Death by J. D. Robb, reread, finished****
233.25  Origin in Death by J. D. Robb, reread, finished****
234.26  Memory in Death by J. D. Robb, reread, finished*****
235.27  Born in Death by J. D. Robb, reread, finished*****
236.28  Innocent in Death by J. D. Robb, reread, finished****
237.29  Creation in Death by J. D. Robb, reread, finished****
238.30  Strangers in Death by J. D. Robb, reread, finished****
G


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

December 2014

1.  Under the Dome (kindle) as of 12/1/14 on page 182, 0 pages read
2.  American Tabloid (DTB) as of 12/1/14 on page 65, 0 pages read 
3.  Silver Linings Playbook (audiobook) as of 12/1/14 on page 217, completed 12/1/14, 87 pages read
4.  Revival (audiobook) began 12/2/14, completed 12/12/14, 405 pages read
5.  The Stench of Honolulu (audiobook) began 12/12/14, completed 12/13/14, 240 pages read
6.  The Reversal (audiobook) began 12/13/14, completed 12/21/13, 448 pages read
7.  The Martian (audiobook) began 12/21/14, completed 12/31/14, 385 pages read

Pages Read in December 2014:  1565
Books Read in December 2014:  5
Pages Read in 2014:  15780
Books Read in 2014:  46


----------

